# Puppy messing in the house when I go out



## rmorrison1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have a 6 month old Bullmastiff and he is house trained, however if I go out for a while he will mess in the house. The problem is that I work from home so since day one he is used to me being home with him. When I go out for a while he will mess the house and it is not an issue of him not being able to hold it because he goes a lot longer when I am at home. I need to break this behavior before he grows up but I have no idea how, giving him a slap hasn't taught him anything, I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

There are a few options you could try. I am assuming you don't crate him? So that is an option. But if he is not used to being crated I would suggest trying some reward based training first. Smacking a puppy for something he could have done 1/2 an hour ago solves nothing, only confuses the pup. Have treats on you when you take him outside and give him a treat and praise him every time he goes potty outside. It might seem silly to praise and treat him for something he already knows, but he will realize that he only gets the treat for going outside. If he messes inside just ignore him and clean it up. He may be suffering from separation anxiety, so make some training sessions for you leaving. Do your normal going out routine, leave the house, but return a few minutes later. Don't make a big deal out of leaving or returning. keep him guessing, but if he messes up just calmly clean it up and praise him when he does go outside. 

This will take some time, of course, and he will make mistakes, he's still a puppy. Good luck, and I'm sure others will have some good ideas for you as well.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm a HUGE advocate of using crates for management. Teaghan is okay in the house when I leave, but Seamus, if left alone, needs to be crated. Seamus is over 5 years old, you'd think he'd know better. But the 2nd cookie jar he broke pretty much did it. 
He's very mischievous.

BTW, both Seamus and Teaghan *love* their crates!

Joe




rmorrison1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 6 month old Bullmastiff and he is house trained, however if I go out for a while he will mess in the house. The problem is that I work from home so since day one he is used to me being home with him. When I go out for a while he will mess the house and it is not an issue of him not being able to hold it because he goes a lot longer when I am at home. I need to break this behavior before he grows up but I have no idea how, giving him a slap hasn't taught him anything, I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## rmorrison1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have nothing against crate training but I live in an apartment and I would imagine that a bullmastiff would need a rather large crate and I don't have the space for it and besides I also want him to protect the house.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

How about using baby gates to confine him to one area in the house? I personally wouldnt worry your self over this he is only 6 mths old. My one female wasnt 100% house broke before 8 mths. She was fine when I was home but would pee the moment she was left alone. I could just jump in the shower and there would be a pee. Its seperation anxiety so I would do as mentioned above and work on leaving the house several times a day for different amounts of time. It will eventually click


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with crating. If you can't do a crate you can attempt to just gate or close him into a small room, like a bathroom. Being as he is a large puppy this may work. Be sure to pick up any absorbant material in the room like rugs or mats, as animals will naturally gravitate to those. It may be a result of mild stress, so try giving him something like a stuffed kong or a bully stick that he can occupy himself with. Walking usually stimulates pooping so if you can take him for a walk prior to leaving for extended periods it could stop it because he's empty and a bit tired when you leave. Just getting him out of the habit of using the house as a toilet is important.

Once he's gone a few months without messing the house you can let him be loose again and see how it goes.


----------



## rmorrison1 (Jan 30, 2012)

To be honest if I locked him in the bathroom he'd tear the door down, I'm gonna try rewarding him when he goes outside as advised above and also hope he will grow out of it.


----------

